#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Переводчик Санскрит-Английский-Санскрит

## Бо

http://spokensanskrit.de/

----------

Bob (10.09.2011), YanaYa (11.02.2011), Доржик (11.02.2011)

----------

